# Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang



## Perca3.0 (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

den angehängten Barsch haben wir am Wochenende im Uferbereich eines Sees in Brandenburg gefangen.

Was denkt ihr, ist das einfach ne normale Farbvariation oder ist das auf ne Mutation oder auf ne Kreuzung mit ner anderen Barschart zurückzuführen?

Petri!


----------



## FranzJosef (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Das ist nur eine Anpassung an die Umgebung. Es gibt auch Flussbarsche mit richtig schwarzen Streifen. Oder graue Flussbarsche mit grauen Streifen. Oder halt hellgruene Percas ganz ohne Streifen.


----------



## inselkandidat (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Eindeutig ein Zarsch! Haha...hab auch schon mal schreifenlose Barsche gefangen in einem Gewässer mit 0 cm Sicht. Offenbar ein Anpassung an das trübe Wasser. Sind da zwecks Tarnung wohl überflüssig...


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Interessant, hab ich so noch nicht gesehen!
Ich hatte zwar schon Barsche mit sehr schwach sichtbaren Streifen, aber dieser hat tatsächlich gar keine.
Ich bin mal gespannt was die "Experten" dazu meinen.

Jürgen


----------



## Perca3.0 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine Anpassung an die Umgebung.


Meinst du damit ne Anpassung im Stile eines Chamäleons oder eine genetische Anpassung (sozusagen erfolgreiche Mutation)?



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Offenbar ein Anpassung an das trübe Wasser. Sind da zwecks Tarnung wohl überflüssig...


Das Wasser in dem See ist sehr klar.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar schon Barsche mit sehr schwach sichtbaren Streifen, aber dieser hat tatsächlich gar keine.


Außerdem hat er noch den langen, horizontalen schwarzen Streifen von Kopf bis Schwanzflosse. Das kenne ich bei "normalen" Barschen auch nicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Eindeutig ein *Zarsch*! Haha...hab auch schon mal schreifenlose Barsche gefangen in einem Gewässer mit 0 cm Sicht. Offenbar ein Anpassung an das trübe Wasser. Sind da zwecks Tarnung wohl überflüssig...



Lol, mein erster Gedanke war Bander...

Vielleicht waren die Streifen aber auch einfach nur in der Wäsche.

http://blogs.artinfo.com/artintheair/files/2012/08/banksywashing.jpg


----------



## Don-Machmut (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Eindeutig ein Zarsch! Haha....



he he he :vik::vik:

was es nicht alles für verseuchte Gewässer gibt |muahah:


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Muss zugeben - auf den ersten Blick könnte man an eine Kreuzung aus Flussbarsch und Schwarzbarsch denken. Denn die haben disen typischen Querstreifen......


Denke aber auch, dass es Freiwasser-Barsch ist. Die sind oftmals sehr hell und weisen kaum bis keine Streifen auf.


----------



## FranzJosef (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Denke aber auch, dass es Freiwasser-Barsch ist. Die sind oftmals sehr hell und weisen kaum bis keine Streifen auf.


 Seh' ich auch so.  #g
Ob die Streifen wiederkommen, wenn man den Barsch in ein entsprechend verkrautetes Gewaesser umsetzt, waere sehr interessant. |bigeyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Du mußt ihn richtig ordentlich erschrecken, also mehr als im Drill, dann zeigt er plötzlich viele dunkle und Streifenmuster! :m
Großbildfilmsicht einer direkten Hecht- oder Hai-Attacke, Fischadler von oben, sowas.


----------



## Manuel1979 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Wir hatten in Schweden Barsche gefangen die waren Schwarz wie Kohle, der See war sehr tief und dunkel. Also gar nicht so ungewöhnlich. Schauen aber irgendwie witzig aus.

Gesendet von meinem XT890


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Hatte ich so auch noch nie gesehen. Ich habe schon welche gefangen, die fast Goldfarben waren. In einem ziemlich trüben Tümpel, einen ehemaligen Baggersee glaube ich war das.


----------



## Sneep (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Hallo,

ganz eindeutig ein Hybride Flussbarsch  mit Flussbarsch.:q

Das ist ein ganz ordinärer Flussbarsch!

Das brauchen wir hoffentlich nicht zu diskutieren.
Ich habe das schon mehrfach betont, Farben sind bei der Bestimmung weitgehend unbrauchbar oder sogar irreführend.

Ein Flussbarsch hat 2 Rückenflossen, davon die vordere mit Stacheln. Am Ende dieser Rückenflosse befindet sich ein schwarzer Fleck. Dieser *schwarze Fleck* macht diesen Fisch eindeutig zu einem Flussbarsch (_Perca fluviatilis_)

Hybriden kann man hier noch mehr ausschließen als bei Cypriniden. Forellenbarsch, Schwarzbarsch aber auch Zander sind genetisch zu weit entfernt und gehören teilweise zu ganz anderen Familien. Zudem zeigen sie anderes Laichverhalten und haben zum grossen Teil andere Laichzeiten.

Ob es sich bei der Farbabweichung um eine dauerhafte genetische Anpassung oder nur um eine kurzfristige Anpassung an den Standplatz handelt ist mir unklar.

In Frage kommen auch eine Hälterung in einem weißen Behälter, da entfärben sich Fische. Oder es ist möglich, aber eher unwahrscheinlich, dass das eine Schreck- oder Beschwichtigungsreaktion ist.
Nach Kämpfen kann man beobachten, wie der Verlierer sich entfärbt um den Sieger nicht weiter zu reizen und sich davon macht.

SNEEP


----------



## Perca3.0 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ob es sich bei der Farbabweichung um eine dauerhafte genetische Anpassung oder nur um eine kurzfristige Anpassung an den Standplatz handelt ist mir unklar.



Ich tendiere zu "dauerhafte genetische Anpassung" bzw.  Mutation eines bestimmten farbgebenden Gens die sich als erfolgreich erwies.

Als Fischfreunde haben wir den Kleinen natürlich gleich wieder schwimmen lassen. Im Nachhinein wäre es aber sicherlich interessant gewesen, zu sehen wie er sich weiterentwickelt hätte.


----------



## Justsu (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Ist noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen, dass das auch einfach eine einmalige Mutation ohne irgendeinen "Sinn" sein könnte? Einfach eine Laune der Natur, gibt ja auch Fische mit zwei Köpfen, etc. Das heißt doch noch lange nicht, dass diese Färbung allen anderen überlegen ist und sich quasi direkt schon eine neue Spezies herausgebildet hat|kopfkrat Dann müssten ja auch alle, oder zumindest viele der Barsche in diesem Gewässer so aussehen...

Das es sich bei dieser Färbung um die natürliche Anpassung an die Umgebung (siehe Köfis im weißen Eimer, Tangdorsche, etc.) handelt, schließe ich aus, da man auch bei ganz dunklen oder ganz hellen Barschen die Streifen zumindest noch erahnen kann und schon gar keine Zeichnung wie in diesem Fall der horizontale dunkle Streifen dazukommt! 

Mit diesem Streifen sieht der kleine tatsächlich wie eine Kreuzung aus Schwarzbarsch und Flussbarsch aus, vermute aber mal, dass das biologisch unmöglich ist!?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Hechtspoiler (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Ich denke es handelt sich hierbei um eine Farbmorphe eines Flussbarsches, also eine genetische Veränderung die zu einem Phänotyp ohne Streifen geführt hat. 
In der Evolution wäre dieser Phänotyp wenn er Vorteile bringt, wie z.B. bessere Jagterfolge oder höhere Fertilität auf dauer (also über Generationen gesehen) die Farbmorphe die sich durchsetzten würde. Vielleicht ist unser Barsch hier nur eine Laune der Natur, aber auf jeden Fall ein schönes Beispiel wie die Artenvielfalt auf der Erde enstanden ist.
Eventuell sehen wir hier den Barsch der Zukunft den unsere Enkel und Urenkel am Haken haben werden.

In diesem Sinne, Petri Heil.


----------



## Michael.S (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*



Hechtspoiler schrieb:


> Eventuell sehen wir hier den Barsch der Zukunft den unsere Enkel und Urenkel am Haken haben werden.
> 
> In diesem Sinne, Petri Heil.



Die werden allerhand Müll am Haken haben aber keinen Fisch ,wenn das mit der Umwelt so weiter geht |kopfkrat


----------



## Sneep (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Hallo,

ich habe mich einmal etwas schlau gemacht.

Es gibt möglicherweise noch einen Grund für diese Färbung.

Wie beim Hecht, gibt es auch beim Barsch Nahrungsspezialisten.
Beim Hecht gibt es den Krauthecht am Ufer und den Freiwasser- oder Schwebehecht, der im Mittelwasser den Fischschwärmen folgt.

Beim Barsch gibt es 3 Nahrungsspezialisten.
-Grundbarsch, steht am Grund, dunkle Grundfärbung.
-Krautbarsch, steht am Ufer, sehr kräftige Farben.
-Jagebarsch, Freiwasser, wenig intensive Färbung, Streifen bilden sich zurück, da sie im Freiwasser keine Tarnung bieten.

Wenn es sich beim Fanggewässer um einen grossen See handelt, ist das für mich die logischste Erklärung, dass es ein Jagebarsch aus dem Freiwasser ist.

Hier sieht man beide Varianten im Vergleich: 
https://mgu.unibas.ch/typo3temp/pics/Barschformen_1756c9b04d.jpg

Der Jagebarsch ist ja bereits von anderen ins Spiel gebracht worden.

sneep


----------



## Hechtspoiler (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*



Sneep schrieb:


> -Jagebarsch, Freiwasser, wenig intensive Färbung, Streifen bilden sich zurück, da sie im Freiwasser keine Tarnung bieten.
> 
> Wenn es sich beim Fanggewässer um einen grossen See handelt, ist das für mich die logischste Erklärung, dass es ein Jagebarsch aus dem Freiwasser ist.
> 
> ...



Ich denke auch dass es sich eher um eine "Freiwasserfärbung" handelt und sich die Tiere im Flachwasser wieder in ein Streifenkleid schmeissen


----------



## Justsu (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich einmal etwas schlau gemacht.
> 
> ...


 
Trotzdem kann man die Streifen bei dem "Freiwasserbarsch" auf dem Bild noch erahnen und es ist kein zusätzlicher (!) horizontaler Streifen dazugekommen!

Es gibt z.B. auch sehr dunkle und sehr helle Hechte, aber die haben immer ein Fleckenmuster, mal stark zu sehen, mal kaum zu sehen, aber ein Hecht wird aufgrund seiner Lebensform/seines Standortes niemals Streifen bekommen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

So einen habe ich noch nie gesehen. 

Dass aber Färbungen sich bei Fischen an Nahrung/Umgebung anpassen, sieht man ja z. B.  auch an den roten "Tangdorschen" (und die habe ich schon gesehen/gefangen)..

Aber irgendwie, wenn man das Bild anguckt, da denkt man doch gleich an die dreiäugigen Fische bei den Simpsons, weils neben dem gewohnten "Barschausssehen" so fremd aussieht...


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Bei dem von Sneep gepostetem Bild unterscheiden sich die Barsche hauptsächlich in der Körperform.
Farblich gibt es da kaum einen Unterschied.
Ich vermute auch das es tote Fische sind, die ihre Farben schon eingebüßt haben!

Zitat Sneep:


> Hier sieht man beide Varianten im Vergleich:
> https://mgu.unibas.ch/typo3temp/pics...1756c9b04d.jpg



Jürgen


----------



## steffen287 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Ich hatte am Freitag das Gegenteil mein barsch hatte 8 schmale Streifen sah aus wie ein Sträfling !


----------



## Justsu (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So einen habe ich noch nie gesehen.
> 
> Dass aber Färbungen sich bei Fischen an Nahrung/Umgebung anpassen, sieht man ja z. B. auch an den roten "Tangdorschen" (und die habe ich schon gesehen/gefangen)..
> 
> Aber irgendwie, wenn man das Bild anguckt, da denkt man doch gleich an die dreiäugigen Fische bei den Simpsons, weils neben dem gewohnten "Barschausssehen" so fremd aussieht...


 
Die Tangdorsche erwähnte ich weiter oben auch schon, aber auch hier ist die Färbung nur ins rostrote verändert, die Zeichnung (hellere Seitenlinie, Punktmuster, keine Zeichnung am Bauch, etc.) verändert sich nicht! Um es analog zu dem hier gezeigten Barsch zu haben, müsste der hellere horizontale Streifen entlang der Seitenlinie beim Tangdorsch fehlen und statt dessen müssten mehrere vertikale Streifen auftreten!!??

Oder seh ich das jetzt alles ganz falsch? |kopfkrat

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Gute Frage...
Ich aber nix wissen.....


----------



## Perca3.0 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bei dem von Sneep gepostetem Bild unterscheiden sich die Barsche hauptsächlich in der Körperform.
> Farblich gibt es da kaum einen Unterschied.



Hab ich auch so gesehen.


----------



## Sneep (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Hallo,

es gibt im Internet bessere Bilder. 
Google Bildersuche benutzen.


Da sind Barsche dabei, die sehen exakt wie unser Ungestreifter aus. Das vorliegende Beispiel habe ich gewählt, weil beide Varianten abgebildet sind.

Ich bin mir nach weiteren Recherchen ziemlich sicher, dass das ein Jagebarsch ist.

SNeep


----------



## jannickb (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

traurig wie wenig der durchschnittsangler über evolution zu wissen scheint...naja bei vorbildern wie matze koch, der als bibeltreuer christ wohl auch die schöpfung vertritt ist dies ja kein wunder....


----------



## Schuppi 56 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Also wenn du den Barsch nimmst und in ein gewasser (auch Aqurium gibst ) wo du Pflanzen hast dann wird er ganzFlussbarsch mit seinen Querbinden und Farben .
Man muss scho lachen was manche hir schreiben aber tomas hat schon Recht mit Umgebung und Gewässer Denn tarnung ist die Überlebenskunst und jagderfolg .

Beispiel Scherle und Grundel Je nach farbe des Grundes macht sie sich Unsichtbar und so ist es bei Gejagten wie Jäger 
lg


----------



## Pippa (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Hier wurde vor ein paar Jahren schon mal über diesen Sonderling diskutiert. Sehr gute Vergleichsbilder auf Seite 2 des Threads. 

Anscheinend wird der Sonderling öfter gefangen, als (von uns) angenommen.


----------



## mcl (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Ich musste zuerst auch an den "Zarsch" denken da der Kopf so schmal zuläuft. Auch die färbung von oben dunkler unten hell hat mich sofort an nen Zander erinnert. 
Hab des zwar auch schon gesehn dass vorallem sehr kleine Barsche "bleich" werden wenn man sie aus dem Wasser holt aber so noch nicht.


----------



## Ein_Angler (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Meinst du damit ne Anpassung im Stile eines Chamäleons oder eine genetische Anpassung (sozusagen erfolgreiche Mutation)?




Ja das ist eine Anpassung im Stile eines Chamäleons, Kollege hat Grundeln im Aquarium, als er sie aus dem Rhein gestippt hat waren die noch dunkel, am 2 Tagen waren sie weiss mit hellbraunen Flecken.


----------



## Hänger06 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Ich hatte ein ähnlich abgefärbten Barsch in der Alster fast die Färbung vom Zander aber noch hoch rückig wie bekannt der ist aber schon von der Form auch kopf ehr wie ein Zander. 

Frage : hatte der nur ein Kostüm an also "Karneval im See"

Fragen über Fragen.:q


----------



## Sneep (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Hallo,

ich habe eine Studie zu den Farbvarianten des Flussbarsches in Eurasien in Bewirtschaftung-Studien mit der Nr. 19 eingestellt.
Das ist eine PDF Datei mit einer ganzen Reihe von Fotos der einzelnen Farbvarianten.

Wer jezt schon Fragen über Fragen hat, wird überrascht sein, was sich alles Flussbarsch nennen darf.

Ich habe mir einmal die Barsch-Hitparade angeschaut. Es fällt auf, dass sehr helle unnd farblose Barsche deutlich häufiger als es zu erwarten wäre, aus grossen Seen und Talsperren kommen. Nur hier gibt es ein genügend grosses Freiwasser.

Wenn ich mir ansehe, welche Unterschiede es beim Barsch bei der Färbung  gibt, macht mir das klar, dass eine Bestimung nach Farben höchst problematisch ist. Es gibt aber bei allen Varianten, so exotisch sie sein mögen, immer ein verlässliches Merkmal. Der Barsch hat 2 Rückenflossen, davon die vordere mit Stacheln und einem schwarzen Fleck am hinteren Ende.

Wenn ich so an die Sache herangehe, wirft mich keine Farbvariante aus der Bahn. Trotz der abweichenden Färbung ist damit unser Fisch eindeutig als Barsch erkannt. Was noch etwas stört ist das Längsband. Das Band  erinnert an einen US-Barsch, kann es kein Hybride sein?

Aus 2 Gründen nein. 
Zum ersten entsprechen alle harten Merkmale unseres Fisches 100% dem Barsch, bei einem Hybriden gäbe es hier Abweichungen. 
Zum 2. ist mir in Europa keine Art bekannt, die sich mit einem Flussbarsch kreuzen könnte. Die Kammschupper die in Betracht kämmen, liegen genetisch sehr weit auseinander.

Was wissen wir:
- es ist sicher ein Flussbarsch
-es ist kein Hybride
-der Fisch hat eine abweichende Färbung die in der Literatur der Freiwasserform, dem sogenannten Jagebarsch zugeschrieben wird.

Nach dieser These, sollte unser Fisch aus einem grösseren  See stammen.

Frage an den Fänger, trifft das zu?

SneeP


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

In der Studie ist auch von einem Barsch die Rede, der auf den hier gezeigten passen würde.
"But probably the most unusual perches are those with a 
dark horizontal stripe that live in Kamennoe lake in Buryatia"
(4.Seite, direkt nach dem letzten Absatz)

Ich kann mir keinen rechten Reim drauf machen, wieso dieser Fisch aus Deutschland einem Barsch schon weit im Osten Russlands ähnelt, eventuell zufällig eine Mutation mit gleicher Auswirkung.

MfG Laichzeit


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

dacht das iss ein Zandarsch  sieht doch fast so aus nur in klein


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

ich hätte gerne die Goldbarsche aus der Studie


----------



## donak (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Studie zu den Farbvarianten des Flussbarsches in Eurasien in Bewirtschaftung-Studien mit der Nr. 19 eingestellt.
> Das ist eine PDF Datei mit einer ganzen Reihe von Fotos der einzelnen Farbvarianten.
> ...



Wo finde ich die Studie?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Perca3.0 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*



donak schrieb:


> Wo finde ich die Studie?
> 
> Gruß Alex



Die Studie findest du hier:





Sneep schrieb:


> Bewirtschaftung-Studien mit der Nr. 19


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=279976


----------



## Perca3.0 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*



Sneep schrieb:


> ich habe eine Studie zu den Farbvarianten des Flussbarsches in Eurasien in Bewirtschaftung-Studien mit der Nr. 19 eingestellt.


Danke dafür. Echt interessant.



Sneep schrieb:


> Was noch etwas stört ist das Längsband.


Das Längsband in Kombination mit den komplett fehlenden Streifen. Da war nicht die geringste Andeutung von Streifen zu sehen.



Sneep schrieb:


> Was wissen wir:
> - es ist sicher ein Flussbarsch
> - es ist kein Hybride
> - der Fisch hat eine abweichende Färbung die in der Literatur der Freiwasserform, dem sogenannten Jagebarsch zugeschrieben wird.
> ...


Das trifft absolut zu. Der See ist groß und tief. Und es gibt nicht so viele Wasserpflanzen.

*Noch eine weitere Information:*
Beim Fang kam gleich noch ne Horde weiterer Barsche hinterher. Den größten aus dem Trupp wollte ich direkt fangen (was nicht gelang ). Ich hatte ihn aber anvisiert und er sah vom Boot aus ganz "normal" aus. Mit deutlichen Streifen. 
*Und noch eine Info:*
Bei den locker über 1000 Barschen die wir zuvor (nicht an dem einen Tag )in dem See gefangen haben ist uns noch nie ein so gefärbter bzw. ungefärbter Barsch aufgefallen.


----------



## donak (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Barsch ohne Streifen - sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang*

Danke!


----------

